

Show HN: I opensourced my UI library for building web apps - chris_engel
http://docs.modojs.com

======
chris_engel
Hey, I am the creator of the UI library. Happy to give answers on any
questions :)

------
fiatjaf
Some time ago I would have liked this a lot and started using it right away.
It seems to bring at the same time JS freedom and componentizationability
(nice word), like, for example, [http://aurajs.com/](http://aurajs.com/).

But since people invented React and virtual-dom I don't want to use these
anymore.

~~~
chris_engel
Seems like I've been too late to help you out, then :)

It turned out that writing all the docs was at least as much work as writing
the library itself... I've been doing this all on my own in the recent two
years.

------
ksml
The text goes right off the screen on my phone.
[http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_2015-07-17-23-30-27-nIBS...](http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_2015-07-17-23-30-27-nIBSJqAg.1437197565.png)

~~~
chris_engel
Thanks for the info! I'll try and fix the CSS for the docs page.

------
sideproject
ok forgive me for asking a obvious question. (btw, awesome work, especially to
read that you've been doing this all on your on for 2 years!!).

How does this compare to ReactJS? Or what is your comparison between this and
something like ReactJS?

~~~
chris_engel
I've never worked with reactJS, so I am not able to do any comparsion between
it any my library.

My library is a supporting tool for the BackboneJS framework that helps you
creating and working with the UI of your application. I've just written a
short getting started guide that might help you understanding how it works:
[http://docs.modojs.com/en/article/getting-
started](http://docs.modojs.com/en/article/getting-started)

------
gchp
Nice work!

